# favorite aspect



## alfalfa (Jan 11, 2008)

What is your favorite part of model railroading?
Mine is scenery. :smilie_daumenpos:
I don't care how awsome your track layout is or your benchwork or wiring. Without good scenery it is all a waste of time!


----------



## Boston&Maine (Dec 19, 2007)

To me, steam engines are the best part of any layout, and the more detail they have the better! I can not wait to get my own layout and pick up a UP Big Boy


----------



## alfalfa (Jan 11, 2008)

Boston&Maine said:


> To me, steam engines are the best part of any layout, and the more detail they have the better! I can not wait to get my own layout and pick up a UP Big Boy



Great pic B&M! :thumbsup:

I have a lame loco and my dream is to get a fab steam like that one. I shop around every day.


----------



## Boston&Maine (Dec 19, 2007)

alfalfa said:


> Great pic B&M! :thumbsup:
> 
> I have a lame loco and my dream is to get a fab steam like that one. I shop around every day.


Yea, it is a Google image 

My loco is lame too, just a tiny 2-8-0 in comparison to that 4-8-8-4 beast...

At least you have some money to shop around, I am flat broke... I need to get a job


----------



## tworail (Apr 13, 2006)

B&M, you will need an extra large layout with extra large curves so your Big Boy can actually go around 

I like all aspects, but am hoping to do some more scenery and bench work this year, since I like carpentry.


----------



## Boston&Maine (Dec 19, 2007)

tworail said:


> B&M, you will need an extra large layout with extra large curves so your Big Boy can actually go around


Fo' sho'!

Do not quote me on this, but I believe it needs 0-72 curves... Right now though I have 0-54 with my oval... To me the less sharp of a curve, the better 

When I have my actual layout though there is no way I would ever be able to make it all 0-72, so I will probably just have a loop for it to run on and then have everything else be 0-54...


----------



## shaygetz (Sep 23, 2007)

I just love tinkering, bringing junk back to life like this one...




























Just had to rub it in a bit...



tworail said:


> B&M, you will need an extra large layout with extra large curves so your Big Boy can actually go around


The AHM/Rivarossi model from the 70s like the one I have can take 22" radius but, off course, looks pretty sorry doing it...it can clear your mainlines of any pesky rail side detail pretty quick.:laugh:


----------



## Boston&Maine (Dec 19, 2007)

shaygetz said:


> I just love tinkering, bringing junk back to life like this one...
> 
> Just had to rub it in a bit...


Once again I am just amazed by your work! That piece looks like it just rolled into your layout from the UP main-line 

Oh, and you can rub it in all you want, I do not mind seeing pictures like that!


----------



## shaygetz (Sep 23, 2007)

Thank you for the kind words, you can see how I did it in the tutorial section of my webpage.


----------



## alfalfa (Jan 11, 2008)

Boston&Maine said:


> Yea, it is a Google image
> 
> My loco is lame too, just a tiny 2-8-0 in comparison to that 4-8-8-4 beast...
> 
> At least you have some money to shop around, I am flat broke... I need to get a job


When I say "shop around" I mean surf the web dreaming. I am broker than broke. When I find a new job I will be soo happy not to hit my dad up for money anymore.

BTW shaygetz, awsome work man. :appl:


----------



## Boston&Maine (Dec 19, 2007)

alfalfa said:


> When I say "shop around" I mean surf the web dreaming. I am broker than broke. When I find a new job I will be soo happy not to hit my dad up for money anymore.


Oh, LOL... Well then, "you may say I'm a dreamer, but I'm not the only one" since you are broke too


----------



## shaygetz (Sep 23, 2007)

alfalfa said:


> When I say "shop around" I mean surf the web dreaming. I am broker than broke. When I find a new job I will be soo happy not to hit my dad up for money anymore.
> 
> BTW shaygetz, awsome work man. :appl:


Thank you. I don't spend a whole lot on my trains, in fact, with the exception of basic supplies, I've resolved not to buy anything this year at all. I broke it for a recent collector set purchase and have somewhat regretted it since but that's only strengthened my resolve. At $15, it was not a great loss and certainly is a nice set but the rod of correction has been received. 

The hobby as it is portrayed today is simply too expensive for the average Joe. My blog and webpage may dazzle a bit but you'd be surprised how much I actually have into all that model work. I pick up junk and castoffs, plus run interception as people pitch what is worthless to them and have a grand old time doing it. This Marklin piece is a classic example...










The conversation went something like:

_"Hey, I got some European junk in the shed. If you want it, take it, cuz I'll just pitch it tomorrow."_

I kept the loco, 4 cars and some track and sold the rest of that "European junk" for nearly $750. Situations like that are where most of my hobby coin comes from


----------

